# DIY PC Was haltet ihr von folgendem PC-Setup?



## MrQuestion23 (16. September 2020)

Hi,

Ich möchte mir meinen eigenen PC zusammenbauen.
Der PC dient in erster Linie Office (anspruchsvolles Excel), Photoshop, ein wenig Videoschnitt, CAD und Simulation (momentan reichen 16 GB) und hin und wieder mal Gaming auf Full HD.
Da es mein erste PC ist, den ich mir selbst zusammenbaue, wollte ich euch um eine Meinung zu meinen Komponenten fragen. *Sind sie alle miteinander kompatibel?*

und 2. Beim *Gehäuse* habe ich gar keine Ahnung was ich nehmen will. Mein Ziel: So wenig wie möglich ausgeben. Aber es soll vernünftig kühlen, da ich oft den PC auch mal den ganzen Tag an habe. Auf die Lautstärke kommt es mir nicht so sehr an. *Welches würdet ihr mir für das Setup empfehlen?*

Setup:

Grafikkarte: RTX 3080 (l = 285 mm, b = 112 mm, dicke = 2 Slots)
CPU: AMD Ryzen 3700x
Mainboard: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/MSI-X570-A-PRO-AMD-X570-So-AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1317277.html

Arbeitsspeicher: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-G-Skill-Aegis-DDR4-3200-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1332120.html

CPU-Kühler: Rock 4 Tower; https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Dark-Rock-4-Tower-Kuehler_1237724.html

Netzteil: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/750-Watt-Cooler-Master-MWE-White--80--White-_1340149.html

SSD-Festplatte: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_sandisk-sdssda-1t00-g26-ssd-plus-2476629.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIl8SDmqLu6wIVUO3tCh2mMAsMEAYYASABEgIRrPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Gehäuse (momentan): https://www.conrad.de/de/p/kolink-o...mJoZDu6wIVEKh3Ch0pWwbDEAYYBiABEgL2n_D_BwE:G:s

*Mein Bedenken ist, dass ein Midi-Tower nicht so gut für die Kühlung sein könnte?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus herzlichst für eure Zeit und Hilfe!*


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2020)

Als Kühler kannst du auch einen für eher 30€ nehmen. Der Dark Rock 4 ist schon was, wenn du wirklich stark übertakten willst. 

Ansonsten passt alles, das Gehäuse ist auch groß genug und hat ja schon genug Lüfter. Nur das Netzteil finde ich nicht gut - das ist ein "billiges" mit viel Watt. Das hier wäre besser https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ure-Power-11-CM-Modular-80--Gold_1281116.html   und reicht auch aus. Die 500W sind die empfohlene Dauerlast, das kann aber auch 550-600W liefern, wenn es mal sein muss. Der PC wird aber die 500W sicher nicht erreichen. Wenn du unsicher bist, dann nimm halt zB das hier https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...M-Series-TX550M-Modular-80--Gold_1164494.html

Brauchst du denn wirklich den 3700X? Denn für Games wäre der Ryzen 5 3600 (X) auch nicht schlechter. Der 3700X ist eher nötig, wenn du oft mehrere Dinge parallel machst.


----------



## MrQuestion23 (16. September 2020)

Herbboy, danke für deinen Beitrag.

Also ich habe gelesen dass 750 Watt für die RTX 3080 das Minimum ist. Ich denke in der Praxis reichen auch 650 Watt.  600 ist mir zu riskant.
Und ja ich brauche einen 3700X. Besonders bei Simulation und Videoschnitt hilft es sehr. Gaming ist für mich eher zweitranging.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2020)

MrQuestion23 schrieb:


> Herbboy, danke für deinen Beitrag.
> 
> Also ich habe gelesen dass 750 Watt für die RTX 3080 das Minimum ist. Ich denke in der Praxis reichen auch 650 Watt.  600 ist mir zu riskant.
> Und ja ich brauche einen 3700X. Besonders bei Simulation und Videoschnitt hilft es sehr. Gaming ist für mich eher zweitranging.



Die Hersteller übetreiben bei den Watt-Angaben, da ein "No-Name"-750W-Modell mit einem Markenmodell zu vergleichen ist, das 500W als Nennwert hat. Die Karte selbst zieht bis zu 370 Watt, siehe https://www.computerbase.de/2020-09...nitt_leistungsaufnahme_desktop_youtube_spiele  , de CPU mit Board&co bis zu 160 Watt FALLS wirklich alle Kerne bei voller Last sind. D.h. im Maximalfall kommt man dann durchaus mal über 500 Watt, in Games aber niemals, da da nie die CPU volle Power laufen wird. 

D.h. 550-600W Markenmodell, was auch über 600W liefern kann, falls es mal Peaks gibt, für 60-80€ - das reicht UND ist besser als 750W für 50€.


----------



## MrQuestion23 (17. September 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Hersteller übetreiben bei den Watt-Angaben, da ein "No-Name"-750W-Modell mit einem Markenmodell zu vergleichen ist, das 500W als Nennwert hat. Die Karte selbst zieht bis zu 370 Watt, siehe https://www.computerbase.de/2020-09...nitt_leistungsaufnahme_desktop_youtube_spiele  , de CPU mit Board&co bis zu 160 Watt FALLS wirklich alle Kerne bei voller Last sind. D.h. im Maximalfall kommt man dann durchaus mal über 500 Watt, in Games aber niemals, da da nie die CPU volle Power laufen wird.
> 
> D.h. 550-600W Markenmodell, was auch über 600W liefern kann, falls es mal Peaks gibt, für 60-80€ - das reicht UND ist besser als 750W für 50€.



Achso, verstehe. 
Vielen Dank für die Erklärung. Ich denke das Setup steht dann.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2020)

MrQuestion23 schrieb:


> Achso, verstehe.
> Vielen Dank für die Erklärung. Ich denke das Setup steht dann.


Falls du vorhast, zu übertakten, kannst du ruhig eher auf 650W gehen. Aber bitte dann auch ein ordentliches und nicht für 50€    Es muss aber auch keine 100€ kosten.


----------



## MrQuestion23 (17. September 2020)

https://preisvergleich.check24.de/n...MI8-Dn1sPu6wIVh-h3Ch3JUgzNEAQYAyABEgLg_fD_BwE

Ich habe das hier gefunden. Hat eine Gold-Zertifizierung. Von daher denke ich bin ich dann auch wegen eine zukünftigen Aufrüstung auf der sicheren Seite.
650 Watt habe ich ernsthaft abgewogen, aber dann das Angebot gefunden.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2020)

MrQuestion23 schrieb:


> https://preisvergleich.check24.de/n...MI8-Dn1sPu6wIVh-h3Ch3JUgzNEAQYAyABEgLg_fD_BwE
> 
> Ich habe das hier gefunden. Hat eine Gold-Zertifizierung. Von daher denke ich bin ich dann auch wegen eine zukünftigen Aufrüstung auf der sicheren Seite.
> 650 Watt habe ich ernsthaft abgewogen, aber dann das Angebot gefunden.



naja, kannst du so machen. So ein Netzteil arbeitet halt eher dann effizient, wenn es auch ausgelastet ist, und das wird es halt bei Dir nicht sein    aber "zu viel" schadet ansonsten nicht.


----------



## Batze (17. September 2020)

Eventuell liege ich da etwas falsch, aber was willst du mit einer RTX 3080 wenn du nur mal so zwischendurch ein wenig spielst? All die Programme die da da aufführst sind doch eher CPU und RAM lastig. Oder irre ich da?


----------



## MrFob (17. September 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Eventuell liege ich da etwas falsch, aber was willst du mit einer RTX 3080 wenn du nur mal so zwischendurch ein wenig spielst? All die Programme die da da aufführst sind doch eher CPU und RAM lastig. Oder irre ich da?



Bei Video-Schnitt kann es gut sein, das die GraKa genutzt werden kann. Ich weiss, dass z.B. Premiere Pro mit CUDA arbeitet. Ob man da jetzt ne 3080 braucht ist halt die Frage.

Aber die Frage ist halt, selbst wenn er nur hin und wieder mal spielt kommt es halt darauf an wie anspruchsvoll man ist und wie lange das Ding vorhalten soll. Ich denke so richtig falsch macht man da im Moment wenig denn PLV ist ja bei den Karten jetzt nicht schlecht, gerade im Vergleich zu den letzten beiden Generationen.
Im Moment vielleicht noch ziemlicher Overkill, gerade fuer Full HD aber dafuer braucht man sich dann halt die naechsten paar Jahre erstmal keine Sorgen mehr machen.

Bei NVidia waere die einzig sinnvolle Alternative halt eine 3070 (wie gesagt, mit den aelteren Modelen braucht man da jett glaube ich nicht mehr gross anfangen), die wuerde es wahrscheinlich schon auch tun.
Oder halt eine etwas schwaechere/aeltere AMD Karte, da kenne ich mich im Moment aber nicht so gut aus, wie es sich da genau verhaelt.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Bei Video-Schnitt kann es gut sein, das die GraKa genutzt werden kann. Ich weiss, dass z.B. Premiere Pro mit CUDA arbeitet. Ob man da jetzt ne 3080 braucht ist halt die Frage.


 Auf keinen Fall - aber ich denke, dass er wenig spielt, aber WENN, dann will er halt maximale Details. Wenn das einem das den Preis wert ist, macht man es halt. Es gibt auch Leute, die nur 1x im Jahr Wandern gehen, aber dafür dann die besten Wanderschuhe und Funktionskleidung kaufen. Oder nur 2-3x im Jahr nen Film in Ruhe zu Hause schauen, aber das dann mit nem 4K-Beamer und 5000€-Surroundanlage genießen wollen.


----------



## MrQuestion23 (19. September 2020)

Weil noch Kommentare hinzukamen: Der Einwand mit der Grafikkarte ist absolut berechtigt. Ich hatte lange überlegt ob ich sie brauche. Wahrscheinlich nicht. Aber alternativ hatte ich die RTX 3070 zur Auswahl, welche für mich mit nur 8 GB VRam für 500 Euro zu wenig ist um so viel auszugeben. Dann  habe ich über die 2060 nachgedacht. Die ist aber mit der EInführung der 3000er Serie für mich "antik" geworden. 
Auf AMD will ich nicht warten, dazu brauchen ich das neue Setup zu dringend für meine Abschlussarbeit.

Und manchmal kommt ein Spiel raus wie z.B. Red Dead Redemption und das würde ich dann schon ganz gerne in voller Pracht genießen. Und ich denke, da ich maximal auf 1440 p zocke, dass ich mit der Graka lange Spaß haben werde 
Manchmal mache ich dann auch Renderin im CAD, was mit einer guten Grafikkarte deutlich angenehmer ist.

Mir ging es mit diesem Thread vor allem zu erfahren, ob ich Fehler im Build gemacht habe, da es mein erster selbstgebauter PC ist. 

Nochmal danke an alle die hier geantwortet haben. Immer wieder toll dass es solche Foren mit aktiven Helfern gibt!


----------

